# My Rules, To Protect My Uber/Lyft Rating:



## painfreepc

*12 Year Driving Taxi in the IE 1999 to 2011, car was $500 per week and can have own clients, i was networking with a few other drivers to keep personal business going.

As of 10.26.14 I am now a uberX driver.
This is My Advice for new Uber/Lyft Drivers (take it or leave it)*

*The following rules are not written in stone, relax as needed...*
*My Rules, To Increase, Protect your Rating and a few for your personal safety:

Just added: ask what freeway speed they wish you to drive, the limit or 5, 10, 15 MPH over, my cruise control is set at a limit of 69 mph just an occasional burst of speed or slow down to keep cars from cruising next to me **(may limit is 5 MPH over without asking)*

*For your safety**. Do not walk women to door, boyfriends and husbands may think you are the other guy,
If you are looking for a quick beat down, Do this on the wrong night and you will find what you are looking for,*
*You are not a taxi driver, you are just some unknown man/woman in a car.*

*Keep windows clean at all times and Always offer the front seat (i don't always offer but i do keep it clear of personal items), *

*Only allow passenger to seat behind you if all other seats are taken, as far as i'm concerned this is total disrespect,*

*Greet the client by name if possible, say "Hello john, thank you for using uber/lyft, good morning/afternoon/evening,
do not ask how is your morning evening or night, unless they ask you first, Some people take this type of comment personally remember not everyone's brain working in the same, your passenger may be having a bad day, for whatever reason, so why ask someone how is their day morning noon or night unless they ask you first,

ask your passengers to let you know if the car is too hot or too cold and if they prefer windows up or down, blah blah blah I know it's your car your way your rules, just remember they are paying for a ride and if you're using Uber or Lyft money to pay your bills your passengers is where that money came from, *

*Confirm address with passenger, Ask if they wish to point the way or use GPS, and try to restrain from using voice navigation you should have your phone mounted high enough so you can clearly see the navigation it is very annoying, I only turn on voice navigation if for example in LA during the very confusing freeway transitions, 

Ask if they have favorite music station or offer direct audio imput, i don't do this everytime,*

*do not force conversations with passengers this is one of the biggest mistakes that drivers make, instead start off with a leading comment like wow really has been hot the last couple of days, wow really has been cold the last couple of days, and if the passenger responds with more than a yep well then you know they don't want to talk,

if your passenger is engaging in a conversation with you try to keep it to neutral subjects, do not ask your passengers opinion on things in the news, political thing, religion, opinions about dating and marriage, because they may have an extreme opposite opinion of yours and now you opened yourself up to a whole can of worms

Occasionally get out of car when it's appropriate, assist passengers when it's obviously needed, get out and open your own trunk, not saying you have to load the luggage but at least supervise the loading of the luggages and packages Do this for your heath not just to assistant clients, 

Offer personal assistant, especially to the elderly or people with disabilities, *
*My mom uses a walker I have one stared a lot of drivers for not helping my mother,*

*Do not deliver packages, this is bad news for a lot of reasons,

Do not call clients unless really needed, it's annoying to passangers, *

*Don't give a drunk man's woman too much attention, This is not a joke - You have been warned.. *

*My Rules, To Protect My Rating, Not All Money is Good Money,*
*Some Times You Cut Your Loses and Uber On:*

*The following rules are not written in stone, relax as needed...*
*If client does any of the following, 90% of the time cancel:
3 or more for Uber pool or lyft-line = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)*
*5 or more for UberX , 7 or more for UberXL = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)*

*Got to love the client phone calls and texts - Not*
*Call or text or gets in car complaining about anything = Cancel,
Call for any reason but sounds drank or stoned = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)
Call or text, to ask "Where are you?" = Cancel, (i usually relax this this rule, if they don't sound disrespectful)
Call or text, with something like "your ETA was 4 minutes, 5 minutes a go" = Cancel,
Call or text within a few seconds, to say you passed the location = Cancel,
Call or text about wrong pin location, but don't acknowledge their mistake = Cancel,
Call more than once to ask your ETA = Cancel,
Call to ask why your car stoped and it was only for a minute or less = Cancel,
Call to ask if you are coming = Cancel, 
(i relax this rule, if more then a minute to get out of parking lot)
Call to ask if you know the area (yes, i've had this call a few times) = Cancel,
Call to ask if they can pay cash = Cancel,
Call to ask if you can pick-up someone under 18 yo (happen just last Friday) = Ride Cancel,
Call or text with address and/or directions to their location, that's clearly shown in app = Cancel,

All passenger(s) Coming look under 18 yo = Cancel (uber's tos, much be 18 yo or older to have uber account)
Asks you to delivery a sealed package = Cancel,
Asks you pick-up a sealed package from a 3rd party and deliver to a 4th party = Cancel,
Ask you to wait for friend(s) that's coming to car, a few minutes later they need to go look for friend(s) = Cancel,
Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel,
Passenger with rating (unless high surge) of 4.6 or under = Cancel,
Not acknowledging any mistake(s) on their part = Cancel,*

*My fav,*
*Calling to Tell you, you could have been 1 or more minutes earlier if you had turned on that other street = Cancel,*

*Too many to list all, but you get the picture..*

*After all that, Just S.T.F.U. and Drive, unless passanger wishes to talk,
("s.t.f.u. and drive" is my transportation motto)*


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Tell you it's their 21st birthday as they are getting in = ride cancel


----------



## UberHammer

Pickup location is wrong = ride cancel (after waiting next to the pin for at least five minutes)


----------



## pasadenauber

Where are you at and they give a different address cancel


----------



## painfreepc

pasadenauber said:


> Where are you at and they give a different address cancel


if they immediately acknowledge the mistake, i will pick-up, if not = cancel


----------



## alln

painfreepc said:


> *Reasons to Cancel a Uber/Lyft Ride, Keep Your Rating up
> please feel free to add your own reasons:*
> 
> Calls for any reason but sounds drank = Ride Cancel
> Calls to ask your ETA = Ride Cancel
> Call to ask why your car stoped and it was only for a minute or less = Ride Cancel
> Calls to ask if you are coming = Ride Cancel
> Calls to ask if you know the area (yes, i've had this call a few times) = Ride Cancel
> Calls to ask if you can seat more then 4 passengers = Ride Cancel
> Calls to ask if they can pay cash = Ride Cancel
> Calls to ask if you can pick-up someone under 18 yo (happen just last Friday) = Ride Cancel
> 
> By:* *pasadenauber
> calls to ask where you are and they give an address totally different than the one shown in the app = ride cancel
> Note from O.P. if they immediately acknowledge the mistake, i will pick-up, if not = cancel
> 
> Passenger tells you, my friend is a little drank = Ride Cancel
> Passenger asks you to delivery a sealed package = Ride Cancel
> Passenger you asks you pick-up a sealed package from a 3rd party and deliver to a 4th party = Ride Cancel
> Passenger orders uber pool, 3 or more get in car = Ride Cancel
> Account holder not over 18 yo = Ride Cancel
> At 12am to 3AM ask all client if they plan to stop for fast food, if client say yes = Ride Cancel
> 
> By: UberHammer,
> Pickup location is wrong (after waiting five minutes) = ride cancel


Is this a poem


----------



## ReviTULize

Ask if their "therapy pet" boa constrictor can come along... Cancel


----------



## Emp9

Female tells you she is so horny = ride accepted

Pax says im sorry but this is going to be a long trip = ride accepted

Rider says do you have change for a $10 i always tip my drivers. = ride accepted

pax says You must be hungry driving all night , let me buy you some food = ride accepted

Rider tells you yes its 2.5 surge but my company pays the bill = ride accepted


----------



## scottbomb

These are some of the unintended consequences of the rating system. It's sad because a customer can have a very legitimate reason to do some of those things and then they are left wondering why the driver canceled on them. They could have had every intention to rate a 5 as well (or maybe go for a long ride) but you as a driver will never know. I understand why you list them, but it really screws with the whole system.
Edit: That said, this still seems like good advice.


----------



## Aztek98

I've cancelled maybe 4 rides since Dec 2014 working about 30 hours a week and my rating is 4.83.

You have a lot of cancels


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Get to gated community only to find it closed and rider has NOT sent you code to get in = CANCEL
My "CANCEL" policy = Text to Rider: No one is waiting. Please, Cancel & Request when ready. Thank You.
I do this with ALL riders.


----------



## Dana T

painfreepc said:


> *11 Year Driving Taxi in the IE, **As of 10.26.14 I am now a uberX driver.*
> *My Advice for new drivers (take it or leave it):
> the following rules are not in stone, relax as needed...*
> 
> *My Rules, To both Increase and Protect My Rating:*
> *1. If rider calls, text or gets in car complaining about anything, just cancel and uber on,*
> *2. Keep windows clean at all times and Always offer the front seat (keep it clear of personal items), *
> *3. Greet the client by name if possible, say "Hello john, thank you for using uber/lyft,*
> *4. Get out of car if possible, Do this for your heath not just to assistant clients, *
> *5. Open doors, Offer to load items, Offer personal assistant, Close doors (i no longer do this for all passengers),*
> *6. Ask if they wish to point the way or use GPS, *
> *7. Ask if they have favorite music station or offer direct audio imput, *
> *8. Only allow passenger to seat behind you if all other seats are taken,*
> *9. Do not knock on doors or walk women to door, boyfriends and husbands may think you are the other guy, *
> *10. Do not deliver packages, this is bad news for a lot of reasons. *
> *11. Do not call clients unless really needed, it's annoying, *
> *12. Don't give a drunk man's woman too much attention, *
> *13. Do not knowing transport minors,*
> *After all that, S.T.F.U. and Drive. *("s.t.f.u. and drive" is my transportation motto)
> 
> *My Rules, To Protect My Rating,
> Not All Money is Good Money,
> Some Times You Cut Your Loses and Uber On:
> 
> Keep all doors locked until you have verified clients name or client has verified your name,
> If you pick-up wrong passenger and start trip, the real client will 1-star your ass.
> 
> Call or text or gets in car complaining about anything = Cancel
> Call for any reason but sounds drank or stoned = Cancel
> Call or text, to ask "Where are you?" = Cancel
> Call or text, with something like "your ETA was 4 minutes, 5 minutes a go" = Cancel
> Call or text within a few seconds, to say you passed the location = Cancel
> Call or text about wrong pin location, but don't acknowledge their mistake = Cancel
> Call to ask your ETA = Cancel
> Call to ask why your car stoped and it was only for a minute or less = Cancel
> Call to ask if you are coming = Cancel
> Call to ask if you know the area (yes, i've had this call a few times) = Cancel
> Call to ask if they can pay cash = Cancel
> Call to ask if you can pick-up someone under 18 yo (happen just last Friday) = Ride Cancel
> All passenger(s) Coming look under 18 yo = Cancel (uber's tos, much be 18 yo or older to have uber account
> Asks you to delivery a sealed package = Cancel
> Asks you pick-up a sealed package from a 3rd party and deliver to a 4th party = Cancel
> Ask you to wait for friend(s) that's coming to car, a few minutes later they need to go look for friend(s) = Cancel
> Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel
> Passenger with rating rating (unless high surge) of 4.5 or under = Cancel
> 3 or more for uber pool = Cancel
> 5 or more for uberX = Cancel
> call or text with directions to their location, that's clearly shown in app = Cancel
> Not acknowledging any mistake(s) on their part = Cancel
> 
> My fav,
> Telling you, you could have been 1 minutes earlier if you had turned on that other street = Cancel
> too many to list all, but you get the picture..*
> 
> *After all that, Just S.T.F.U. and Drive. ("s.t.f.u. and drive" is my transportation motto)*


Thank you for posting these. But as far as the cancels....are these causes for YOU to cancel or you think the passenger will cancel? Also, I take it we are not to pick up anyone under 18?


----------



## Uber Ed

Does anyone know if the rider can rate you before you pick them up and start the trip? In other words if I call them and they have totally screwed up the address or something can I cancel on them without getting rated?


----------



## painfreepc

ber Ed said:


> Does anyone know if the rider can rate you before you pick them up and start the trip? In other words if I call them and they have totally screwed up the address or something can I cancel on them without getting rated?


No one can do any rating until start of trip, driver or client,

just for your information, Did you know if a passenger give you a bad rating by mistake, they can if they wish contact Uber CSR to give you a new rating..


----------



## Uber Ed

Thanks for the advice. Yes a customer asked me about that recently if they could change a rating that they gave somebody by mistake


----------



## Dana T

Disgusted Driver said:


> Tell you it's their 21st birthday as they are getting in = ride cancel


Why? What's wrong with telling you it's their 21st birthday? Am I missing something here?


----------



## UberMeansSuper

Dana T said:


> Thank you for posting these. But as far as the cancels....are these causes for YOU to cancel or you think the passenger will cancel? Also, I take it we are not to pick up anyone under 18?



His rules as to why he cancels rides. These are some of the things pax do that annoy us as drivers.
Correct. Uber Terms of Service state requestor (person requesting ride via app/account holder) must be at least 18 years old and if minors are coming, someone 18+ has to *be in the vehicle with them.*



Dana T said:


> Why? What's wrong with telling you it's their 21st birthday? Am I missing something here?



Lol well, if they are going to the bar, who cares? lol
If they are coming from the bar... get ready for vomit!


----------



## sk MM

Uber Ed said:


> Does anyone know if the rider can rate you before you pick them up and start the trip? In other words if I call them and they have totally screwed up the address or something can I cancel on them without getting rated?


Yes, you can cancel and pick "Wrong/Incorrect address" which will pay you. I am not sure you have to wait 5 mins or not. Whenever someone calls and tells address is different then actual, just cancel it. it's not worth of your time, until you know area really well or surge going on.

If you cancel or rider cancel, rating will not impact. They will not able to rate you and you will not able to rate them. It's like void transaction for rating.


----------



## sk MM

UberMeansSuper said:


> His rules as to why he cancels rides. These are some of the things pax do that annoy us as drivers.
> Correct. Uber Terms of Service state requestor (person requesting ride via app/account holder) must be at least 18 years old and if minors are coming, someone 18+ has to *be in the vehicle with them.*
> 
> 
> Lol well, if they are going to the bar, who cares? lol
> If they are coming from the bar... get ready for vomit!


I am seeing one strange thing recently. Someone else calls for ride remotely and riders are different person and has no account with Uber/Lyft.

It make sense in some cases where employer gives free ride to their employers like care taker, baby sitter, escort girl. I picked up all 3 kind of person and dropped them at their given destination, not sure what is uber/lyft policy with this kind of rides. It's getting popular for employer as they can get cheap rides compared to taxi for their employees.


----------



## UberMeansSuper

sk MM said:


> I am seeing one strange thing recently. Someone else calls for ride remotely and riders are different person and has no account with Uber/Lyft.
> 
> It make sense in some cases where employer gives free ride to their employers like care taker, baby sitter, escort girl. I picked up all 3 kind of person and dropped them at their given destination, not sure what is uber/lyft policy with this kind of rides. It's getting popular for employer as they can get cheap rides
> compared to taxi for their employees.


I think that is what Uber refers to in their TOS as "third-party usage."

*USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. ​I have read here of some drivers that will refuse to pick up if the pax isn't the account holder. I don't think Uber/James River would cover you if the account holder wasn't in the vehicle.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberMeansSuper said:


> I think that is what Uber refers to in their TOS as "third-party usage."
> 
> *USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
> The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you.​I have read here of some drivers that will refuse to pick up if the pax isn't the account holder. I don't think Uber/James River would cover you if the account holder wasn't in the vehicle.


I think what they mean is you can't give your info to another person and have them use it. But you CAN order a ride for them yourself and not be in the car. Except if they are under 18.


----------



## UberMeansSuper

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think what they mean is you can't give your info to another person and have them use it. But you CAN order a ride for them yourself and not be in the car. Except if they are under 18.


True, could be. With the exception of a corporate account, I fail to see why it is so hard for someone to download the app and just ask the would-be requestor to just provide them with their credit/debit card info.

I mean, it is just troublesome to call/text the account holder where you are and having them drop the pin and then guess-rate the trip at the end.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberMeansSuper said:


> True, could be. With the exception of a corporate account, I fail to see why it is so hard for someone to download the app and just ask the would-be requestor to just provide them with their credit/debit card info.
> 
> I mean, it is just troublesome to call/text the account holder where you are and having them drop the pin and then guess-rate the trip at the end.


I've had quite a few cancels that way though. I don't usually call anymore but even when I did I would get the app holder who would then tell me they would call the person to tell them I was there. I would ask where they were going to "put it on the gps ahead of time" and since it was usually already at 3 mins or more by then if I didn't like what I heard it was very likely I could cancel before the actual pax came out.

I don't know how many of my cancels now are those but I imagine it's common since they don't have any notification unless the app holder gets it and calls them.

I did have a few app holders say "they're supposed to be outside waiting" and be irritated that they was getting them a ride and they weren't ready. (So inconsiderate).

Welcome to MY world!


----------



## eyewall

I have learned to cancel when there are immediate red flags as well. For example tonight I had someone (who dropped the pin in the wrong place) ask by phone if I could be there at exactly 8:50pm. It was a college kid. My response: cancel.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Dana T said:


> Why? What's wrong with telling you it's their 21st birthday? Am I missing something here?


If they are comming home from the bars it is a very high probability event that they will vomit in the car. Young, inexperienced drinker and had way too much = bad experience!


----------



## RamzFanz

Have you ever considered that your attitude towards passengers makes them rate other drivers lower out of general disgust for Uber?

I get 2 or 3 of your points on the list. The rest are silly and anti-passenger.


----------



## William1964

At least there's someone out here who's willing to tell the passengers they stink unlike everyone else who keeps it to himself and complains about it on a message board


----------



## painfreepc

RamzFanz said:


> Have you ever considered that your attitude towards passengers makes them rate other drivers lower out of general disgust for Uber?
> 
> I get 2 or 3 of your points on the list. The rest are silly and anti-passenger.


I an a client as well as a Driver, my 7 day rating this week is 5.0

My rules work for me, you can relex any rule as needed.


----------



## painfreepc

William1964 said:


> At least there's someone out here who's willing to tell the passengers they stink unlike everyone else who keeps it to himself and complains about it on a message board


Yes i do tell then. Many times passenger is standing right at my window, my uber rating still shows as 4.9 in the client app,

if trip has not started you have the power, if you have started trip then passenger has the power, now you kiss ass,

A few if you need to grown some balls..


----------



## TurboChris

Is there any downside with Uber for canceling too much? Meaning.....do they know every time you cancel and use it against you if they deem it excessive?


----------



## painfreepc

TurboChris said:


> Is there any downside with Uber for canceling too much? Meaning.....do they know every time you cancel and use it against you if they deem it excessive?


Don't be excessive, only time i got a text about canceling was when trying to work surge, i canceled about 3 out of 5 pings, uber said "we not having that shit" ...lol


----------



## denverxdriver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think what they mean is you can't give your info to another person and have them use it. But you CAN order a ride for them yourself and not be in the car. Except if they are under 18.


Are you sure??i need to know this.. I don't want to be on the hook for not knowing.. Wouldn't hold up in court


----------



## xUberEmployee

denverxdriver said:


> Are you sure??i need to know this.. I don't want to be on the hook for not knowing.. Wouldn't hold up in court


Yep, that is correct. The best way to ensure that the rider (who's not the account holder) is correct, is to still ask for the account holder's name. It's an obvious red flag if rider doesn't even know the name of the person that requested the ride for them.


----------



## denverxdriver

xUberEmployee said:


> Yep, that is correct. The best way to ensure that the rider (who's not the account holder) is correct, is to still ask for the account holder's name. It's an obvious red flag if rider doesn't even know the name of the person that requested the ride for them.


Your right the official email fro uber :

Thanks for reaching back.

Partner-driver can pick up the person as long as they've confirmed that it was him/her to be picked up, for us to avoid having a report of _wrong rider_incidents. You can call or text the person who requested the trip to confirm whom you will be picking up.

For an instance, a family will be having a Sunday family lunch on the house of their daughter. Since the parents don't have any car, and the daughter was busy preparing the food and she can't fetch her parents, she can request an Uber for them. And accidentally, you got this request, all you have to do when you arrive on the pick up location is to call the requesting rider and confirm whom you will be picking up.

I hope this clarify things a bit. If I can assist you with anything else, please let me know.


----------



## uberphish

Offer H2O and phone/USB power. These are huge and pax love them. 

H2O: I keep a small soft pack with flip up top cooler handy with sealed ice pack (no loose ice = no water in car!) ; Cases of water are cheap between $1.99 - $2.99 for 24 bottles. keep in trunk and replenish as needed.
As for power, I have 1 outlet in front seat; 2 outlets for rears seats . Each has a DC USB charger and I carry 2 iPhone and 1 micro USB cords (Android/Blackberry) with me at all times. Tip : get the retractable cords so they stash easy and don't get all tangled. Can be picked up at $1 stores, Big Lots, TJ MAXX, etc.

For the record, the USB Power wins pax over more than H20. Except late evenings when both are in high demand!

Uber on.....


----------



## Skinny1

uberphish said:


> Offer H2O and phone/USB power. These are huge and pax love them.
> 
> H2O: I keep a small soft pack with flip up top cooler handy with sealed ice pack (no loose ice = no water in car!) ; Cases of water are cheap between $1.99 - $2.99 for 24 bottles. keep in trunk and replenish as needed.
> As for power, I have 1 outlet in front seat; 2 outlets for rears seats . Each has a DC USB charger and I carry 2 iPhone and 1 micro USB cords (Android/Blackberry) with me at all times. Tip : get the retractable cords so they stash easy and don't get all tangled. Can be picked up at $1 stores, Big Lots, TJ MAXX, etc.
> 
> For the record, the USB Power wins pax over more than H20. Except late evenings when both are in high demand!
> 
> Uber on.....


Never! For $7-9 fare if that bend over like this....no way son.


----------



## cleve216land

The reasons I cancel: 

6 riders for uberx 
5 star rating in the hood
4 grown ass men
3 drunk chick's
2 couples
And somebody named Realheatfan who needs a pick-up @ 2am near E55st and Superior, Cleveland OH


----------



## UberNorthStar

Hi, scottbomb and cleve216land.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Clickyour "Profile" on Dashboard Uber PartnerWebsite. Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jose_A

uberphish said:


> Offer H2O and phone/USB power. These are huge and pax love them.
> 
> H2O: I keep a small soft pack with flip up top cooler handy with sealed ice pack (no loose ice = no water in car!) ; Cases of water are cheap between $1.99 - $2.99 for 24 bottles. keep in trunk and replenish as needed.
> As for power, I have 1 outlet in front seat; 2 outlets for rears seats . Each has a DC USB charger and I carry 2 iPhone and 1 micro USB cords (Android/Blackberry) with me at all times. Tip : get the retractable cords so they stash easy and don't get all tangled. Can be picked up at $1 stores, Big Lots, TJ MAXX, etc.
> 
> For the record, the USB Power wins pax over more than H20. Except late evenings when both are in high demand!
> 
> Uber on.....


And remember, no tipping required! Tipping is included!


----------



## thedominican1

uberphish said:


> Offer H2O and phone/USB power. These are huge and pax love them.
> 
> H2O: I keep a small soft pack with flip up top cooler handy with sealed ice pack (no loose ice = no water in car!) ; Cases of water are cheap between $1.99 - $2.99 for 24 bottles. keep in trunk and replenish as needed.
> As for power, I have 1 outlet in front seat; 2 outlets for rears seats . Each has a DC USB charger and I carry 2 iPhone and 1 micro USB cords (Android/Blackberry) with me at all times. Tip : get the retractable cords so they stash easy and don't get all tangled. Can be picked up at $1 stores, Big Lots, TJ MAXX, etc.
> 
> For the record, the USB Power wins pax over more than H20. Except late evenings when both are in high demand!
> 
> Uber on.....





Jose_A said:


> And remember, no tipping required! Tipping is included!


I'm no longer offering water or anything else to UBERx pax, just to my LYFT people. They tip 50 to 60% of the time. I find uber PAX as ungrateful, entitled sacks of shit.
Only thing I offer Uber Pax is the USB charge port... if they have their own cable.


----------



## DieselkW

I bought a case of Cliff Bars - for about a dime each. They sell retail for $1+ each, so I keep a half dozen in the back seat cup holders. People ask, "Are these for your passengers?"

I say: "they're for good passengers"

Without skipping a beat, they say: "Am I a good passenger?"

I come right back at them: "I don't know, you haven't tipped me yet!"

"I thought tips were included in the fare"
"Do you think energy bars are included in the fare?"

They understand. Haven't had a single passenger take one that didn't give me a couple bucks.


----------



## thedominican1

Ahh the old cliff bars technique. Have you had someone get moody after your reply?


----------



## DieselkW

Yeah, once in a while I deliver the message with a little too much annoyance and they sit back and cross their arms. Typical entitled Uber pax.


----------



## TOMLA

but if you cancel too many trips, you will get risk to be deactive..... right?


----------



## painfreepc

TOMLA said:


> but if you cancel too many trips, you will get risk to be deactive..... right?


The rules I have here are not written in stone you can sometimes give a stupid ass passenger a break,

But if you straight up disrespect me and/or my car you will get the boot,

Remember if enough time has past you can always cancel as a no show are you can try to force the passenger to cancel,

last week I was parked on one of the shoreline beach city streets I think it was Manhattan Beach or Hermosa Beach it doesn't really matter, I got the usual uber ping, but only for this ping I just happened to be parked where the passenger happens to be, so uber does its usual automatic arrival which means I could not see the address, I am on a one way street, so i pull away from the curb and then go to check the address. To my surprise as I said the passenger was already where I was, so I made a u-turn and then made another u-turn to go back to get the passenger,

as soon as passenger got into my car, I was told I was very rude, I said what are you talking about passenger says you left me you are a very rude driver, I said no I did not leave you, uber automatically told you I had arrived I did not know where you were so I made a u-turn, passenger says I don't want to hear that, you are rude, I politely pulled over to the curb as I only moved the car a few feet and had not started the trip, I tell the passenger get out of my car we are done, passenger says I am NOT leaving the car you are taking me to where I'm going you have already accepted the trip,

I said yes I accepted trip but I have not started trip and you are going to cancel the trip, passenger says no I am NOT going to cancel the trip, I said I am parked here I will sit here for the next 4 minutes and that will be the five minute mark and I will cancel passenger as a no show which will cost you $5 or you can cancel it right now and it will not cost you anything,

passenger said I still not leaving the car, I said after five minute mark I will cancel trip collect my $5 and I will call the police and have you put out of my private car, passenger immediately open the door and stepped out,

Yes passenger cancelled trip.

let's face facts most of you would have taken the **** to where she need to go and would apologize even after he called you rude, then you wonder why your uber ratings go straight to hell, have a nice day.


----------



## DieselkW

painfreepc said:


> as soon as passenger got into my car, I was told I was very rude,


That, unfortunately, is typical of Uber pax. Entitled, whiny, biatchy, demanding, and tight a$$ed non - tipping people that expect more than they're paying for.

Uber, for me, is like an annoying two year old pulling on your pants while you're on the phone: "gimme a ride gimme a ride gimme a ride...."


----------



## vesolehome

I laughed at your list thinking you're going to have a 5 rating because you won't be taking anyone. Lol


----------



## Coachman

RamzFanz said:


> Have you ever considered that your attitude towards passengers makes them rate other drivers lower out of general disgust for Uber?


It might actually work out to our favor. I picked up a young guy recently who told me I was the third ride he called. The first two cancelled on him. I'm certain he gave me five stars for being the good guy.


----------



## Coachman

DieselkW said:


> Yeah, once in a while I deliver the message with a little too much annoyance and they sit back and cross their arms. Typical entitled Uber pax.


I'm a fairly good tipper in general. But if somebody comes out and directly asks for a tip... forget it.


----------



## DieselkW

Coachman said:


> I'm a fairly good tipper in general. But if somebody comes out and directly asks for a tip... forget it.


Not so much asking for a tip, as requiring compensation for the nice extras I provide to _some_ passengers. Like I said, it's all in the delivery. IF compensation comes in the form of a tip, I'll spend it.
The cooler is now tethered to a seat belt in the trunk, access through the little "door" between the back seats. All the extras are in there, and I'll invite certain customers to open that little door.
Over entitled Uber pax normally remain unaware it's back there. I only take a half dozen Uber riders a week anyway.

The other day a young man riding Lyft helped himself to some of my mints that I keep up front in a little plastic cup. 
I let it go, he was a nice kid with a pleasant positive attitude. Felt like he was testing me, just a hunch.

Next day, I see his $7 fare with a $5 tip attached. I wonder what would have happened if I was stingy with 30¢ worth of mints.


----------



## ResIpsaUber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I did have a few app holders say "they're supposed to be outside waiting" and be irritated that they was getting them a ride and they weren't ready. (So inconsiderate).


I picked up a PAX last night that was a little miffed that her boyfriend ordered an UBER POOL for her and a bunch of strangers got in the car during the trip.


----------



## painfreepc

ResIpsaUber said:


> I picked up a PAX last night that was a little miffed that her boyfriend ordered an UBER POOL for her and a bunch of strangers got in the car during the trip.


We drivers need to stop accepting uber pool, its total bullshit and sometimes a problem.


----------



## ATX 22

painfreepc said:


> We drivers need to stop accepting uber pool, its total bullshit and sometimes a problem.


Agreed. I haven't accepted a pool request in over 3 months. It's a lose/lose situation for drivers.


----------



## Ziggy

ATX 22 said:


> Agreed. I haven't accepted a pool request in over 3 months. It's a lose/lose situation for drivers.


I've never accepted Pool; but then again there is no Pool on Lux ... other than a "Pool & Spa" ... lol
But could you imaging Pool in Detroit at 30¢/mile ... sheesh ... now that's a cheapa$$ pax who needs a ride


----------



## ATX 22

Ziggy said:


> I've never accepted Pool; but then again there is no Pool on Lux ... other than a "Pool & Spa" ... lol
> But could you imaging Pool in Detroit at 30¢/mile ... sheesh ... now that's a cheapa$$ pax who needs a ride


I rarely accept X rides anymore. I set my profile to accept select requests only on uber. I also run lyft at the same time. Since an x minimum fare in Austin grosses only $2.50, I will gladly take short rides on lyft with their $5 minimum fares.


----------



## Ziggy

Coachman said:


> It might actually work out to our favor. I picked up a young guy recently who told me I was the third ride he called. The first two cancelled on him. I'm certain he gave me five stars for being the good guy.


I had a guy I picked up a few months ago who also had 2 previous drivers cancel on him (pax had 3.6 score) ... his trip was only a couple of miles; but he was so appreciative that I p/u despite his low score that he gave me $180 tip on a $25 ride. Sometimes it pays to be a nice guy. On the other hand, yesterday I had 6 middle aged broads (who were very snotty and demanding) and they got pissed because I refused to block traffic to let them get in or get out of my SUV; to make matters worse, they only went 4 blocks ... frankly it took longer to get these broads in & out of my SUV than it took to drive the 4 blocks (needless to say, I did not give them 5*)


----------



## Ziggy

I've never asked for a tip; but I recently added Apple/Android Pay reader to my car and in the 3 weeks since I added the reader, I've collected $235 in tips. Wish I would have added the reader months ago


----------



## Montgomery

Ziggy said:


> I've never asked for a tip; but I recently added Apple/Android Pay reader to my car and in the 3 weeks since I added the reader, I've collected $235 in tips. Wish I would have added the reader months ago


Which one did you get or recommend. I have both the Square and PayPal readers but you can't have enough options when it comes to this.


----------



## Ziggy

Montgomery said:


> Which one did you get or recommend. I have both the Square and PayPal readers but you can't have enough options when it comes to this.


I use & recommend Square ... as Square had the only bluetooth wireless Apple Pay & Android Pay reader (that didn't cost a fortune ... only $50 from Square; whereas the other companies were charging $300 for their bluetooth wireless Apple Pay readers) I researched and tested several other processing companies ... but after you factor in that Square was giving me $1,000 free processing for every person I signed up ... I currently can collect another $8,000 more in tips before I have to pay any processing fees ... trying to switch all my other processing to Square to take advantage of the free processing. *currently have a label on my bluetooth reader "Feeling Tipsy?" (oldie but goodie, doesn't ask for the tip per se)


----------



## Montgomery

Ziggy said:


> I use & recommend Square ... as Square had the only bluetooth wireless Apple Pay & Android Pay reader (that didn't cost a fortune ... only $50 from Square; whereas the other companies were charging $300 for their bluetooth wireless Apple Pay readers) I researched and tested several other processing companies ... but after you factor in that Square was giving me $1,000 free processing for every person I signed up ... I currently can collect another $8,000 more in tips before I have to pay any processing fees ... trying to switch all my other processing to Square to take advantage of the free processing. *currently have a label on my bluetooth reader "Feeling Tipsy?" (oldie but goodie, doesn't ask for the tip per se)


Soon after I made the post I started looking online and the big Square reader was the one that kept popping up. Thanks, I'll be going with that one.


----------



## painfreepc

it's 2:30am in covina CA, just canceled for breaking the following 4 rules:
*
Call more than once to ask your ETA = Cancel,

Call for any reason but sounds drank or stoned = Cancel,

Call to ask if you are coming = Cancel,

call or text with address and/or directions to their location, that's clearly shown in app = Cancel,*


----------



## glitched

I've heard there is a change that if you cancel they can rate you now.


----------



## Adieu

Lyft seems to have introduced some manner of mechanism where PASSENGER CANCELS CAN RATE YOU 1* (!!!!)

Three times in a row is no coincidence.... Getting straight 5's punctuated by a few 1*'s, had been wracking my brain for what happened... But EVERY time, the rating hit was within 5-10 minutes of not driving to someone who has just been troublesome/rude over phone/text, or driving off on someone who came to pickup location with a non-prearranged loose pet (no carrier or anything, just poochie on a leash). If THEY hit cancel before you can, then they can and will ding you...

...three times in a row doesn't a coincidence make. Lyft is wrong to secretly implement such procedure, making you wrongfully suspect normal riders and wrack your brain which one of these nice people just baclstabbed you

BTW, this doesn't seem to be so Mich a star rating, as a 4-star-fine imposed for one of the choices available to a cancelling passenger in certain circumstances (driver heading away from me, after a certain # of minutes??? Doubt it's "driver asked to cancel", as I'd had a gazillion 25-30 min away pings, let some of them know it just wasn't feasible if they didn't cancel right away - and never lost ratings after...and I'd never spoken or texted a word to the dude with the pet)


----------



## A Morgan

glitched said:


> I've heard there is a change that if you cancel they can rate you now.


Lyft or Uber ?


----------



## Rick N.

If their nose whistles while they breathe = cancel.


----------



## Ubernic

I cannot tell if this is satire or legitimate. If legit we might as well call you the UberNazi. No ride for you!


----------



## painfreepc

Ubernic said:


> I cannot tell if this is satire or legitimate. If legit we might as well call you the UberNazi. No ride for you!


Said the new member..

If you're speaking of my rules, they are not satire, but that does not mean I enforce every rule every time a situation happens, my rules are not embedded in stone, but a few of them are,

You call me and say things like "your ETA was 6 minutes 7 minutes ago" you're getting cancelled, not going to allow you to give me one star because you think the ETA showing in the app is embedded in Stone,

You called me and ask me "what is your ETA i'm late for work" you're getting canceled, not going to allow you to give me one star because there was no Uber or Lyft close to you when you made your request or because you were too stupid to request a car early enough to be to work on time,

You try to turn my Ford Fusion into a clown car your entire group is getting cancelled, I'm not going to allow you to split your group with me and another car and then give me a 1-star because I didn't take your buddies,


----------



## Rick N.

painfreepc said:


> Said the new member..
> 
> If you're speaking of my rules, they are not satire, but that does not mean I enforce every rule every time a situation happens, my rules are not embedded in stone, but a few of them are,
> 
> You call me and say things like "your ETA was 6 minutes 7 minutes ago" you're getting cancelled, not going to allow you to give me one star because you think the ETA showing in the app is embedded in Stone,
> 
> You called me and ask me "what is your ETA i'm late for work" you're getting canceled, not going to allow you to give me one star because there was no Uber or Lyft close to you when you made your request or because you were too stupid to request a car early enough to be to work on time,
> 
> You try to turn my Ford Fusion into a clown car your entire group is getting cancelled, I'm not going to allow you to split your group with me and another car and then give me a 1-star because I didn't take your buddies,


Yeah. You call me and say good morning and mean it, you're getting cancelled. I like this guy!!!


----------



## Red Howler

Dana T said:


> Thank you for posting these. But as far as the cancels....are these causes for YOU to cancel or you think the passenger will cancel? Also, I take it we are not to pick up anyone under 18?


I get lots of High School kids calling on their parents' account. If the destination is the High School, OK. But they usually don't bother to rate. Are you saying that we're not supposed to pick them up?


----------



## Ben105

It's against Uber and Lyft's policies to pick up any pax under 18 without an adult. It's also against the rules for anyone 18 to have their own account or for parents to use Uber and Lyft to chauffeur their children around unaccompanied. Too much risk and liability.


----------



## JulieM678

uberphish said:


> Offer H2O and phone/USB power. These are huge and pax love them.
> 
> H2O: I keep a small soft pack with flip up top cooler handy with sealed ice pack (no loose ice = no water in car!) ; Cases of water are cheap between $1.99 - $2.99 for 24 bottles. keep in trunk and replenish as needed.
> As for power, I have 1 outlet in front seat; 2 outlets for rears seats . Each has a DC USB charger and I carry 2 iPhone and 1 micro USB cords (Android/Blackberry) with me at all times. Tip : get the retractable cords so they stash easy and don't get all tangled. Can be picked up at $1 stores, Big Lots, TJ MAXX, etc.
> 
> For the record, the USB Power wins pax over more than H20. Except late evenings when both are in high demand!
> 
> Uber on.....


Hahaha....no!
First of all, how long are your arms? We're supposed to offer the front seat to the pax, but we're supposed to be able to reach a cold water...in the trunk...?
No, wait, I can keep them in the front seat with me and passed one back, except that if someone wants the front seat then I have to move the cooler to the backseat....

There is one cigarette lighter. It has my charger in it. And my charger is staying in it. If you get in my car to go 4 miles and you're going to give me four bucks and no tip and expect a five star rating, you do not need to charge your cell phone!! 
let's see, there's a lady coming out the door, has two legs & two arms and holding on to a 4 x 4 inch purse. She don't need no help opening the freaking door !!
This is for a 2 mile drive and a three dollar fare right?
Because that's about 98% of my business. . Colleges and convenience store workers. As long as there are passengers out there who will stupidly give me a four star or a three-star rating for a 3 mile drive, EVEN WI ALL THAT CRAP AVAILABLE there will be no water or door opening for any of my passengers. It's a freaking ride not a limousine!!


----------



## Wally1954

*1. If rider calls, text or gets in car complaining about anything, just cancel and uber on,*

I have cancelled 1 ride since I started. I have no idea how you can *cancel a ride *when the guy is already in your car complaining ??

Also, on a lot of these cancels, you will surely be pinged out again as the closest driver. If you ignore pings too often, you could lose your job.

I am kind of new here and still learning


----------



## UberMeansSuper

Wally1954 said:


> *1. If rider calls, text or gets in car complaining about anything, just cancel and uber on,*
> 
> I have cancelled 1 ride since I started. I have no idea how you can *cancel a ride *when the guy is already in your car complaining ??
> 
> Also, on a lot of these cancels, you will surely be pinged out again as the closest driver. If you ignore pings too often, you could lose your job.
> 
> I am kind of new here and still learning


That's why you never start the ride until they're in your car and/or you are absolutely sure you want them as a passenger. Once you start the trip, sure, you can cancel, but you've now opened yourself to a 1-Star rating. But you are always able to stop a ride and ask them to get the f--- out of YOUR car.

Acceptance rate is important, but don't take unprofitable rides just because you're scared Big Brother will deactivate you. You're out here to make money, not lose it.


----------



## painfreepc

Wally1954 said:


> *1. If rider calls, text or gets in car complaining about anything, just cancel and uber on,*
> 
> I have cancelled 1 ride since I started. I have no idea how you can *cancel a ride *when the guy is already in your car complaining ??
> 
> Also, on a lot of these cancels, you will surely be pinged out again as the closest driver. If you ignore pings too often, you could lose your job.
> 
> I am kind of new here and still learning


1. Wait a few seconds before starting trip,
2. Go offline for a minute,
3. You are new, would have never guessed, lol..


----------



## NoCommission

painfreepc said:


> *11 Year Driving Taxi in the IE, *
> *As of 10.26.14 I am now a uberX driver.*
> *This is My Advice for new Uber/Lyft Drivers (take it or leave it)*
> 
> *The following rules are not written in stone, relax as needed...*
> *My Rules, To both Increase and Protect My Rating:*
> 
> *Rule #1. Do not knock or walk women to door, boyfriends and husbands may think you are the other guy, If you are looking for a quick beat down, *
> *Do this on the wrong night and you will find what you are looking for,*
> *You are not a taxi driver, you are just some unknown guy in a car..*
> 
> *2. If rider calls, text or gets in car complaining about anything, just cancel and uber on,*
> *3. Keep windows clean at all times and Always offer the front seat (keep it clear of personal items), *
> *4. Greet the client by name if possible, say "Hello john, thank you for using uber/lyft,*
> *5. Get out of car if possible, Do this for your heath not just to assistant clients, *
> *6. Open doors, Offer to load items, Offer personal assistant, Close doors*
> * (i no longer do this for all passengers),*
> *7. Ask if they wish to point the way or use GPS, *
> *8. Ask if they have favorite music station or offer direct audio imput, *
> *9. Only allow passenger to seat behind you if all other seats are taken,*
> *(as far as i'm concerned this is total disrespect),*
> *10. Do not deliver packages, this is bad news for a lot of reasons,*
> *11. Do not call clients unless really needed, it's annoying, *
> *12. Don't give a drunk man's woman too much attention, This is not a joke - You have been warned.. *
> 
> *My Rules, To Protect My Rating, Not All Money is Good Money,*
> *Some Times You Cut Your Loses and Uber On:*
> 
> *The following rules are not written in stone, relax as needed...*
> *If client does any of the following, cancel:*
> *3 or more for Uber pool or lyft-line = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)*
> *5 or more for UberX or Lyft = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)*
> 
> *Got to love the client phone calls and texts - Not*
> *Call or text or gets in car complaining about anything = Cancel,*
> *Call for any reason but sounds drank or stoned = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)*
> *Call or text, to ask "Where are you?" = Cancel, (i usually relax this this rule, if they don't sound disrespectful)*
> *Call or text, with something like "your ETA was 4 minutes, 5 minutes a go" = Cancel,*
> *Call or text within a few seconds, to say you passed the location = Cancel,*
> *Call or text about wrong pin location, but don't acknowledge their mistake = Cancel,*
> *Call more than once to ask your ETA = Cancel,*
> *Call to ask why your car stoped and it was only for a minute or less = Cancel,*
> *Call to ask if you are coming = Cancel, *
> *(i relax this rule, if more then a minute to get out of parking lot)*
> *Call to ask if you know the area (yes, i've had this call a few times) = Cancel,*
> *Call to ask if they can pay cash = Cancel,*
> *Call to ask if you can pick-up someone under 18 yo (happen just last Friday) = Ride Cancel,*
> *Call or text with address and/or directions to their location, that's clearly shown in app = Cancel,*
> 
> *All passenger(s) Coming look under 18 yo = Cancel (uber's tos, much be 18 yo or older to have uber account)*
> *Asks you to delivery a sealed package = Cancel,*
> *Asks you pick-up a sealed package from a 3rd party and deliver to a 4th party = Cancel,*
> *Ask you to wait for friend(s) that's coming to car, a few minutes later they need to go look for friend(s) = Cancel,*
> *Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel,*
> *Passenger with rating (unless high surge) of 4.5 or under = Cancel,*
> *Not acknowledging any mistake(s) on their part = Cancel,*
> 
> *My fav,*
> *Telling you, you could have been 1 minutes earlier if you had turned on that other street = Cancel,
> *
> *Too many to list all, but you get the picture..*
> 
> *After all that, Just S.T.F.U. and Drive. ("s.t.f.u. and drive" is my transportation motto)*


Do you even finish one ride with all those rules? I bet you was making more money when you was a taxi driver.


----------



## painfreepc

NoCommission said:


> Do you even finish one ride with all those rules? I bet you was making more money when you was a taxi driver.


I did not make more money driving Taxi most of the taxi business in the Inland Empire is non-emergency medical transport, if you are not one of the taxi companies favorite driver you're not going to make any money doing that, only reason why I made money at all is because I did my own advertising and dispatchers do not like it when you can get a bunch of calls on your own.


----------



## painfreepc

NoCommission said:


> Do you even finish one ride with all those rules? I bet you was making more money when you was a taxi driver.


The things that I have listed in my rules do not happen daily and as I stated you can relax the rules as needed,

obvious things that I am not going to relax:

disrespecting me on the phone or disrespecting me standing by my car or in my car will get you an instant boot,

Calling me to tell me that you're late for work = cancel

Making my automobile into a clown car will get the entire trip canceled I will not take any part of the group,

Calling me to question my route to pick you up and yes I've had this done about 5 or 6 times now = cancel,

Stepping out into the middle of a busy Street to get into my car when there's plenty of room curbside for me to pull over about 30% of the time will get you cancelled,

Call me on the phone and you sound stoned out of your mind = cancel,

Is 2:30 a.m. in the morning and I'm not going to sit here and list all the examples of things and I will absolutely cancel..


----------



## Adieu

Cancel - my new best friend

Seriously.

Additional : "call with driving-to-pickup advice from India" ---- try for cancel-no-show, do NOT under any circumstances allow in car...but REALLY TRY or a no show charge, these overwhelmingly bossy and pushy pax deserve to pay through the nose for messing with their drivers on minfares


----------



## NoCommission

I believe the city you worked in as a taxi driver wasn't busy enough or not many people walk in the street as New York to hail a taxi, that is why most of your customers comes by phone call to the dispatch. 
Most of the drivers who rely on dispatch system they hated either because some dispatches attitude or not dividing the jobs fairly on the drivers, even if your dispatchers are doing their best to make every driver happy you will alway have that feeling of someone else got better jobs than you. 
With no doubt when uber started every driver in this business loved Uber because finally the freedom of dispatch system, even Taxi drivers in busy cities some of them they transferred to Uber black or to UberX , but once they reduced the fare of UberX many old driver just quite UberX. 
I know a driver who is been in limousine business for over 20 years he started as UberX then when they reduced the fare he transferred to Uber black and he told me the reason wasn't only reducing the fare but the quality of UberX customers not like Uber black. I also noticed that Limousine's customers are more behaved than Uber customers.


----------



## painfreepc

Adieu said:


> Cancel - my new best friend
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Additional : "call with driving-to-pickup advice from India" ---- try for cancel-no-show, do NOT under any circumstances allow in car...but REALLY TRY or a no show charge, these overwhelmingly bossy and pushy pax deserve to pay through the nose for messing with their drivers on minfares


God bless you,
I wish more drivers would do this, maybe some of these entitled passengers will get the message..

I think many of you here have an idea that I cancel and drive away from people on a daily basis, I do not, I can go several weeks and not have one single..


----------



## painfreepc

I'm in the city of Los Alamitos California I guess now I have the dreaded phone call how your ETA was 5 minutes 7 minutes ago, and complaining about the route I'm taking to their pickup,

I replied your ETA for pickup is about to get a lot longer, he said why, I hung up and cancel do not take any disrespect from passengers anyone who disrespects you on the phone is not going to respect you in your car or when they hit the rating screen.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

"*After all that, Just S.T.F.U. and Drive. ("s.t.f.u. and drive" is my transportation motto)"
*
It has become my motto as well.

"*Don't give a drunk man's woman too much attention, This is not a joke - You have been warned.. "*

Learned this one the hard way. She expressed interest in driving for Uber so I was talking to her about that. Big mistake.

It has ended up being one of my best stories when pax ask for such stories. But I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## arjaylee

I had a pain of a rider. The account holder texted me, asking me to pick up his client. Gave me clients number. It was at Walmart. I waited a couple minutes than called him. He was looking for his "girl" He came out and asked me to start the ride. I did. They finally came out. I figured I was getting paid for waiting. He was a bit of an arrogant jerk, but it ended up being a $34 ride, and he tipped me $9. Go figure...


----------



## Wheelin

A lot of good guidance in this thread, thank you.

Can someone list out all the Cancel options that will get you paid?


----------



## painfreepc

arjaylee said:


> I had a pain of a rider. The account holder texted me, asking me to pick up his client. Gave me clients number. It was at Walmart. I waited a couple minutes than called him. He was looking for his "girl" He came out and asked me to start the ride. I did. They finally came out. I figured I was getting paid for waiting. He was a bit of an arrogant jerk, but it ended up being a $34 ride, and he tipped me $9. Go figure...


I'm glad it worked out for you, but it is not a good idea to start a ride until all passengers are in your car,

remember you the driver have all the power until you start to trip.


----------



## UberAnt39

pasadenauber said:


> Where are you at and they give a different address cancel


Seriously newbies, you HAVE to do this. If you can spin it out to 5 mins to do a rider no show and get the $3.75, all the better. Pax only learn lessons when it costs them money. The more not fair it feels the better they learn.


----------



## Who35

alln said:


> Is this a poem


Mabye it can be made into several smaller Haiku...


----------



## McGyüber

RamzFanz said:


> Have you ever considered that your attitude towards passengers makes them rate other drivers lower out of general disgust for Uber?
> 
> I get 2 or 3 of your points on the list. The rest are silly and anti-passenger.


yup.
If I knew I was in for this treatment when spending my $ I'd just order a taxi


----------



## McGyüber

Ziggy said:


> I've never asked for a tip; but I recently added Apple/Android Pay reader to my car and in the 3 weeks since I added the reader, I've collected $235 in tips. Wish I would have added the reader months ago


Would you mind sharing a pic of how you have it displayed or mounted?
I have a tablet with square but very rarely use it as I don't want to be too "in your face" about it


----------



## Peanut hello

painfreepc said:


> I'm in the city of Los Alamitos California I guess now I have the dreaded phone call how your ETA was 5 minutes 7 minutes ago, and complaining about the route I'm taking to their pickup,
> 
> I replied your ETA for pickup is about to get a lot longer, he said why, I hung up and cancel do not take any disrespect from passengers anyone who disrespects you on the phone is not going to respect you in your car or when they hit the rating screen.


Me safety comes first. I don't care how long it is going to take me to get to you. distance ,trafic....if you rushing me ,oh well I am not gonna be your driver.


----------



## george_lol

uberphish said:


> Offer H2O and phone/USB power. These are huge and pax love them.
> 
> H2O: I keep a small soft pack with flip up top cooler handy with sealed ice pack (no loose ice = no water in car!) ; Cases of water are cheap between $1.99 - $2.99 for 24 bottles. keep in trunk and replenish as needed.
> As for power, I have 1 outlet in front seat; 2 outlets for rears seats . Each has a DC USB charger and I carry 2 iPhone and 1 micro USB cords (Android/Blackberry) with me at all times. Tip : get the retractable cords so they stash easy and don't get all tangled. Can be picked up at $1 stores, Big Lots, TJ MAXX, etc.
> 
> For the record, the USB Power wins pax over more than H20. Except late evenings when both are in high demand!
> 
> Uber on.....


Confirmed. I do the same. Even have gum which is often asked for.



painfreepc said:


> I just happened to be parked where the passenger happens to be, so uber does its usual automatic arrival which means I could not see the address


I've had this numerous times, mostly in shopping centers, so I call. Pax usually grateful.


----------



## driverx.nj

scottbomb said:


> These are some of the unintended consequences of the rating system.
> 
> *It's sad because a customer can have a very legitimate reason to do some of those things and then they are left wondering why the driver canceled on them.*
> 
> They could have had every intention to rate a 5 as well (or maybe go for a long ride) but you as a driver will never know. I understand why you list them, but it really screws with the whole system.
> Edit: That said, this still seems like good advice.


I have to disagree with the BOLD part of this...

The PAX called for a ride, their responsibility is to BE where they say they are and BE ready when the DRIVER arrives. THERE ARE NO LEGITIMATE REASONS not BEING these two things. The DRIVER did not call the PAX and say "I am not too busy, how would you like to WASTE MY TIME while I give YOU a ride to where YOU need to be for DAMN NEAR NOTHING?


----------



## NapsterSA

If you order an Uber, a real person in a real car (burning real gasoline) is devoting his/her full attention to promptly reach your pickup location. If you enter the wrong location and/or are not ready within a reasonable time frame, you will get no ride and will pay a cancellation fee to help offset the driver's effort.


----------



## painfreepc

NapsterSA said:


> If you order an Uber, a real person in a real car (burning real gasoline) is devoting his/her full attention to promptly reach your pickup location. If you enter the wrong location and/or are not ready within a reasonable time frame, you will get no ride and will pay a cancellation fee to help offset the driver's effort.


You cannot be 100% sure that the address entered is wrong.

I'm a passenger as well as a driver and you have no ideas the things that can go wrong to make the address appear incorrect,

Do you know for example that even when I put in the right address as a passenger, sometimes the Uber app will give you an address range and not the address I actually put in, why it does that I have absolutely no idea,

I have requested an Uber from one of the big government building downtown San Bernardino for example,
don't know the address so I used a pin position but the Uber app doesn't give the driver where I actually am,

It gives another building way across the parking lot is that supposed to be my fault..


----------



## NapsterSA

painfreepc said:


> You cannot be 100% sure that the address entered is wrong.
> 
> I'm a passenger as well as a driver and you have no ideas the things that can go wrong to make the address appear incorrect,
> 
> Do you know for example that even when I put in the right address as a passenger, sometimes the Uber app will give you an address range and not the address I actually put in, why it does that I have absolutely no idea,
> 
> I have requested an Uber from one of the big government building downtown San Bernardino for example,
> don't know the address so I used a pin position but the Uber app doesn't give the driver where I actually am,
> 
> It gives another building way across the parking lot is that supposed to be my fault..


So when that occurs, and you are aware of it, do you think the driver who accepted your trip is omniscient? In such instances, a good pax will contact her driver enroute to clarify the pickup location. It happens to me a lot, especially in apt complexes, and I do that when I am a rider and the location I entered is unclear or potentially complicated.


----------



## Uberfunitis

NapsterSA said:


> So when that occurs, and you're aware of it, do you think the driver who accepted your trip is omniscient? In such instances, a good pax will contact her driver enroute to clarify the pickup location. It happens to me a lot, especially in apt complexes, and I do that when I am a rider and the location I entered is unclear or potentially complicated.


I agree that you should call and clarify but that act of calling or texting to give helpful clarification seems to ruffle many feathers on this forum.


----------



## NapsterSA

Uberfunitis said:


> I agree that you should call and clarify but that act of calling or texting to give helpful clarification seems to ruffle many feathers on this forum.


LOL! Everything ruffles feathers in this forum!

Calling it or texting is a good thing if done appropriately. I appreciate it when a pax in a tough pickup location takes the initiative to contact me before I arrive, and I let them know that.

I always text my pax when I'm close to let them know I'm on my way and to provide a clear description of my car (they love that!). Sometimes in town I'll ask which business they are in front of. Worse comes to worst, I will call if I am at the pin drop and it appears obvious that the location is wrong. Just sitting and not contacting the pax may (will) result in a bad rating if they have walk to find you.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular

Wally1954 said:


> *1. If rider calls, text or gets in car complaining about anything, just cancel and uber on,*
> 
> I have cancelled 1 ride since I started. I have no idea how you can *cancel a ride *when the guy is already in your car complaining ??
> 
> Also, on a lot of these cancels, you will surely be pinged out again as the closest driver. If you ignore pings too often, you could lose your job.
> 
> I am kind of new here and still learning


Oh, you can do it, if you can tolerate a moment of discomfort. I did it the other day when a pax yelled that I was going the wrong way 10 seconds into the ride. It was uncomfortable, but that feeling is better than the self-loathing that hits when I let some ****** yell at me for < $5.


----------



## Kevin Barbour

Aztek98 said:


> I've cancelled maybe 4 rides since Dec 2014 working about 30 hours a week and my rating is 4.83.
> 
> You have a lot of cancels


...Exactly .. I suspect the list was written for his amusement, not to inform


----------



## AMP

Bravo. Great content. Some I already use. Some I'll incorporate. The problem is that my cancellation rate will probably be 100% which means very little to no money. 
It's time for both Lyft/Uber to tell passengers, this is not your car. You can't treat the car or driver with disrespect. No more freebies. Unless the driver has an accident or assaults you, don't call us, we'll call you.


----------



## That American

uberphish said:


> Offer H2O and phone/USB power. These are huge and pax love them.
> 
> H2O: I keep a small soft pack with flip up top cooler handy with sealed ice pack (no loose ice = no water in car!) ; Cases of water are cheap between $1.99 - $2.99 for 24 bottles. keep in trunk and replenish as needed.
> As for power, I have 1 outlet in front seat; 2 outlets for rears seats . Each has a DC USB charger and I carry 2 iPhone and 1 micro USB cords (Android/Blackberry) with me at all times. Tip : get the retractable cords so they stash easy and don't get all tangled. Can be picked up at $1 stores, Big Lots, TJ MAXX, etc.
> 
> For the record, the USB Power wins pax over more than H20. Except late evenings when both are in high demand!
> 
> Uber on.....


For a 6 Dollar trip. yeah not doing that. As for a Phone charger it is always Iphone. Always. Apple is so effed up their own charger doesn't work on some of their phones. It's a 10-20 minute trip 95% of the time. People need to get some perspective. You aren't buying a house.


----------



## LagunabobB

painfreepc said:


> *12 Year Driving Taxi in the IE 1999 to 2011, car was $500 per week and can have own clients, i was networking with a few other drivers to keep personal business going.
> 
> As of 10.26.14 I am now a uberX driver.
> This is My Advice for new Uber/Lyft Drivers (take it or leave it)*
> 
> *The following rules are not written in stone, relax as needed...*
> *My Rules, To Increase, Protect your Rating and a few for your personal safety:
> 
> Just added: ask what freeway speed they wish you to drive, the limit or 5, 10, 15 MPH over, my cruise control is set at a limit of 69 mph just an occasional burst of speed or slow down to keep cars from cruising next to me **(may limit is 5 MPH over without asking)*
> 
> *For your safety**. Do not walk women to door, boyfriends and husbands may think you are the other guy,
> If you are looking for a quick beat down, Do this on the wrong night and you will find what you are looking for,*
> *You are not a taxi driver, you are just some unknown man/woman in a car.*
> 
> *Keep windows clean at all times and Always offer the front seat (i don't always offer but i do keep it clear of personal items), *
> 
> *Only allow passenger to seat behind you if all other seats are taken, as far as i'm concerned this is total disrespect,*
> 
> *Greet the client by name if possible, say "Hello john, thank you for using uber/lyft, good morning/afternoon/evening,
> do not ask how is your morning evening or night, unless they ask you first, Some people take this type of comment personally remember not everyone's brain working in the same, your passenger may be having a bad day, for whatever reason, so why ask someone how is their day morning noon or night unless they ask you first,
> 
> ask your passengers to let you know if the car is too hot or too cold and if they prefer windows up or down, blah blah blah I know it's your car your way your rules, just remember they are paying for a ride and if you're using Uber or Lyft money to pay your bills your passengers is where that money came from, *
> 
> *Confirm address with passenger, Ask if they wish to point the way or use GPS, and try to restrain from using voice navigation you should have your phone mounted high enough so you can clearly see the navigation it is very annoying, I only turn on voice navigation if for example in LA during the very confusing freeway transitions,
> 
> Ask if they have favorite music station or offer direct audio imput, i don't do this everytime,*
> 
> *do not force conversations with passengers this is one of the biggest mistakes that drivers make, instead start off with a leading comment like wow really has been hot the last couple of days, wow really has been cold the last couple of days, and if the passenger responds with more than a yep well then you know they don't want to talk,
> 
> if your passenger is engaging in a conversation with you try to keep it to neutral subjects, do not ask your passengers opinion on things in the news, political thing, religion, opinions about dating and marriage, because they may have an extreme opposite opinion of yours and now you opened yourself up to a whole can of worms
> 
> Occasionally get out of car when it's appropriate, assist passengers when it's obviously needed, get out and open your own trunk, not saying you have to load the luggage but at least supervise the loading of the luggages and packages Do this for your heath not just to assistant clients,
> 
> Offer personal assistant, especially to the elderly or people with disabilities, *
> *My mom uses a walker I have one stared a lot of drivers for not helping my mother,*
> 
> *Do not deliver packages, this is bad news for a lot of reasons,
> 
> Do not call clients unless really needed, it's annoying to passangers, *
> 
> *Don't give a drunk man's woman too much attention, This is not a joke - You have been warned.. *
> 
> *My Rules, To Protect My Rating, Not All Money is Good Money,*
> *Some Times You Cut Your Loses and Uber On:*
> 
> *The following rules are not written in stone, relax as needed...*
> *If client does any of the following, 90% of the time cancel:
> 3 or more for Uber pool or lyft-line = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)*
> *5 or more for UberX , 7 or more for UberXL = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)*
> 
> *Got to love the client phone calls and texts - Not*
> *Call or text or gets in car complaining about anything = Cancel,
> Call for any reason but sounds drank or stoned = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)
> Call or text, to ask "Where are you?" = Cancel, (i usually relax this this rule, if they don't sound disrespectful)
> Call or text, with something like "your ETA was 4 minutes, 5 minutes a go" = Cancel,
> Call or text within a few seconds, to say you passed the location = Cancel,
> Call or text about wrong pin location, but don't acknowledge their mistake = Cancel,
> Call more than once to ask your ETA = Cancel,
> Call to ask why your car stoped and it was only for a minute or less = Cancel,
> Call to ask if you are coming = Cancel,
> (i relax this rule, if more then a minute to get out of parking lot)
> Call to ask if you know the area (yes, i've had this call a few times) = Cancel,
> Call to ask if they can pay cash = Cancel,
> Call to ask if you can pick-up someone under 18 yo (happen just last Friday) = Ride Cancel,
> Call or text with address and/or directions to their location, that's clearly shown in app = Cancel,
> 
> All passenger(s) Coming look under 18 yo = Cancel (uber's tos, much be 18 yo or older to have uber account)
> Asks you to delivery a sealed package = Cancel,
> Asks you pick-up a sealed package from a 3rd party and deliver to a 4th party = Cancel,
> Ask you to wait for friend(s) that's coming to car, a few minutes later they need to go look for friend(s) = Cancel,
> Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel,
> Passenger with rating (unless high surge) of 4.6 or under = Cancel,
> Not acknowledging any mistake(s) on their part = Cancel,*
> 
> *My fav,*
> *Calling to Tell you, you could have been 1 or more minutes earlier if you had turned on that other street = Cancel,*
> 
> *Too many to list all, but you get the picture..*
> 
> *After all that, Just S.T.F.U. and Drive, unless passanger wishes to talk,
> ("s.t.f.u. and drive" is my transportation motto)*


Seems to me youre doing more cancelling than driving. So if someone gets in your car and says their having a bad day you cancel and ask them to exit the vehcile? Seems extreme. Asking someone to get out for some stupid reason you invented will cause more problems for you.


----------



## painfreepc

LagunabobB said:


> Seems to me youre doing more cancelling than driving. So if someone gets in your car and says their having a bad day you cancel and ask them to exit the vehcile? Seems extreme. Asking someone to get out for some stupid reason you invented will cause more problems for you.


I don't cancel that many people to be honest, and I haven't put somebody out of my car in about 3 years, these things don't come up very often and the ones that will cause me to put somebody out of my car rarely come up, been doing this 8 years taxi for 12 years even in taxi of my 12 years of doing it I think I put somebody out of my car maybe three times, those are my rules for driving and as I said they're not engraved in stone do I give people break sometimes do I ignore them yes I do, my rules as they help maintain my ratings and my safety, if you don't care about your ratings and your safety that's up to you, you do you and I do me, my rating score is 100% on lyft, and currently 4.98 on Uber.


----------



## painfreepc

@LagunabobB
Someone calls you and texts you, and says hey why the hell are you driving down Magnolia Avenue instead of the 91 freeway I'm late for work, you're still going to pick them up right, six people try to get in your car you're going to sit there and negotiate and take four of them right, if your answer is actually yes you have no idea what you're doing, someone is a problem to you and you haven't even actually given them service yet try doing that in a brick and mortar store and see what happens, try calling any other service industry on the phone and be a problem and difficult and they haven't even accepted your money yet, good luck with that.


----------



## UberNeophyte

painfreepc said:


> *12 Year Driving Taxi in the IE 1999 to 2011, car was $500 per week and can have own clients, i was networking with a few other drivers to keep personal business going.
> 
> As of 10.26.14 I am now a uberX driver.
> This is My Advice for new Uber/Lyft Drivers (take it or leave it)*
> 
> *The following rules are not written in stone, relax as needed...*
> *My Rules, To Increase, Protect your Rating and a few for your personal safety:
> 
> Just added: ask what freeway speed they wish you to drive, the limit or 5, 10, 15 MPH over, my cruise control is set at a limit of 69 mph just an occasional burst of speed or slow down to keep cars from cruising next to me **(may limit is 5 MPH over without asking)*
> 
> *For your safety**. Do not walk women to door, boyfriends and husbands may think you are the other guy,
> If you are looking for a quick beat down, Do this on the wrong night and you will find what you are looking for,*
> *You are not a taxi driver, you are just some unknown man/woman in a car.*
> 
> *Keep windows clean at all times and Always offer the front seat (i don't always offer but i do keep it clear of personal items), *
> 
> *Only allow passenger to seat behind you if all other seats are taken, as far as i'm concerned this is total disrespect,*
> 
> *Greet the client by name if possible, say "Hello john, thank you for using uber/lyft, good morning/afternoon/evening,
> do not ask how is your morning evening or night, unless they ask you first, Some people take this type of comment personally remember not everyone's brain working in the same, your passenger may be having a bad day, for whatever reason, so why ask someone how is their day morning noon or night unless they ask you first,
> 
> ask your passengers to let you know if the car is too hot or too cold and if they prefer windows up or down, blah blah blah I know it's your car your way your rules, just remember they are paying for a ride and if you're using Uber or Lyft money to pay your bills your passengers is where that money came from, *
> 
> *Confirm address with passenger, Ask if they wish to point the way or use GPS, and try to restrain from using voice navigation you should have your phone mounted high enough so you can clearly see the navigation it is very annoying, I only turn on voice navigation if for example in LA during the very confusing freeway transitions,
> 
> Ask if they have favorite music station or offer direct audio imput, i don't do this everytime,*
> 
> *do not force conversations with passengers this is one of the biggest mistakes that drivers make, instead start off with a leading comment like wow really has been hot the last couple of days, wow really has been cold the last couple of days, and if the passenger responds with more than a yep well then you know they don't want to talk,
> 
> if your passenger is engaging in a conversation with you try to keep it to neutral subjects, do not ask your passengers opinion on things in the news, political thing, religion, opinions about dating and marriage, because they may have an extreme opposite opinion of yours and now you opened yourself up to a whole can of worms
> 
> Occasionally get out of car when it's appropriate, assist passengers when it's obviously needed, get out and open your own trunk, not saying you have to load the luggage but at least supervise the loading of the luggages and packages Do this for your heath not just to assistant clients,
> 
> Offer personal assistant, especially to the elderly or people with disabilities, *
> *My mom uses a walker I have one stared a lot of drivers for not helping my mother,*
> 
> *Do not deliver packages, this is bad news for a lot of reasons,
> 
> Do not call clients unless really needed, it's annoying to passangers, *
> 
> *Don't give a drunk man's woman too much attention, This is not a joke - You have been warned.. *
> 
> *My Rules, To Protect My Rating, Not All Money is Good Money,*
> *Some Times You Cut Your Loses and Uber On:*
> 
> *The following rules are not written in stone, relax as needed...*
> *If client does any of the following, 90% of the time cancel:
> 3 or more for Uber pool or lyft-line = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)*
> *5 or more for UberX , 7 or more for UberXL = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)*
> 
> *Got to love the client phone calls and texts - Not*
> *Call or text or gets in car complaining about anything = Cancel,
> Call for any reason but sounds drank or stoned = Cancel, (dont't every relax this rule)
> Call or text, to ask "Where are you?" = Cancel, (i usually relax this this rule, if they don't sound disrespectful)
> Call or text, with something like "your ETA was 4 minutes, 5 minutes a go" = Cancel,
> Call or text within a few seconds, to say you passed the location = Cancel,
> Call or text about wrong pin location, but don't acknowledge their mistake = Cancel,
> Call more than once to ask your ETA = Cancel,
> Call to ask why your car stoped and it was only for a minute or less = Cancel,
> Call to ask if you are coming = Cancel,
> (i relax this rule, if more then a minute to get out of parking lot)
> Call to ask if you know the area (yes, i've had this call a few times) = Cancel,
> Call to ask if they can pay cash = Cancel,
> Call to ask if you can pick-up someone under 18 yo (happen just last Friday) = Ride Cancel,
> Call or text with address and/or directions to their location, that's clearly shown in app = Cancel,
> 
> All passenger(s) Coming look under 18 yo = Cancel (uber's tos, much be 18 yo or older to have uber account)
> Asks you to delivery a sealed package = Cancel,
> Asks you pick-up a sealed package from a 3rd party and deliver to a 4th party = Cancel,
> Ask you to wait for friend(s) that's coming to car, a few minutes later they need to go look for friend(s) = Cancel,
> Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel,
> Passenger with rating (unless high surge) of 4.6 or under = Cancel,
> Not acknowledging any mistake(s) on their part = Cancel,*
> 
> *My fav,*
> *Calling to Tell you, you could have been 1 or more minutes earlier if you had turned on that other street = Cancel,*
> 
> *Too many to list all, but you get the picture..*
> 
> *After all that, Just S.T.F.U. and Drive, unless passanger wishes to talk,
> ("s.t.f.u. and drive" is my transportation motto)*


 Crumbs to read later


----------

